# RTA Map Center -- Support > Support Tips & What's New! >  How Do you Delete a Map from "My Maps"

## Mark Sedenquist

This e-mail was received on the Map Support line:

_How do I remove a map from 'My Maps?_

The short answer is that we've not enabled that option quite yet.  Eventually that will be enabled, but for now, the only deletion options are set for deleting routes and custom places from your personal accounts.

Currently you can delete the route and markers if you so chose (by clicking on the map name in your "My Maps" search box, but the Map name will remain.  

Depending upon some procedural programming work, we'll probably enable that in about a month or so.

Mark

----------


## DrChip47

Great thanks, its not me then :) I looked everywhere and thought "ya loosing it" 

Cheers
Doc

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

But once we complete the programming on this latest release version, we'll address that element.

Thanks for the post.

Mark
Map Team Leader

----------


## rinkside7

Getting very frustrated....I'm assuming you still can't remove a route....I cant even figure out how to start a new one....please help! Thanks...Trish

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

It is true that any route (Map) that you create is going to remain in your RTA mapping file for a bit longer.  We'll be enabling that deletion option soon.  But you don't need to use or even look at any previously saved route (Map).

If you start on the Map Center page  there a several ways to create a new route.

*Here the instructions,* (also found on the Map center page -- scroll down)

Saved Custom Place Markers, Routes and Maps will always appear in those boxes on the top left rail of any of your map pages. * You can always return to previous work by clicking on those links!*

To clear a map -- there's a button called "Clear Map" just above the instructions.  Or you can use the tried and true method -- just reload the page.

As I mentioned in another post, if you can share with us -- what you're trying to do, perhaps we help you use these tools.

Mark

----------


## rinkside7

Hi Mark...I am planning a cross country trip....everytime I go to enter a new route...there is no save button available...but I am signed in

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

I've been trying every combination of steps I can think of to duplicate the error of not seeing a "save map" link.  It's there everytime.

And you've managed to save six maps in the database.

Look at any of the Mapping pages, look at the top left corner of the page -- you'll see some boxes, the top one reads "My Maps" 

Your list of saved maps should be in there.

Can you see them?

UPDATE
_January 20th:_  Ah, we've figured out this is an IE browser problem (plus a wee bit of broken code).  *Here's the fix for this problem.*

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

*The Delete a Map* option is now enabled!

It’s one of the buttons that have to do with saving and/or sharing maps (found directly above the directions) on the Map Center page.

Please, test it for us and let me know what you think about how it works!

Also, the* Route Optimization Tool* is also working.

If you create a route with at least two way points, an optimization box pops up and you can use this to optimize the route.  The resulting route is saved in the optimized order.

Thanks,

Mark

----------

